# Lost image of USN PTO fighter table....



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2005)

Somehow I've lost the table I posted which has the range/speed/climb data for the P-51B, F4U, F6F, P-38J, P-47, ....

If anyone has copied it please post it here, or if anyone knows which thread its in please point it out to me. I've looked but cannot find it anywhere (on my drive or on this forum).

Thank you,

=S=

Lunatic


----------

